# Stolen pups, Topeka Kansas



## John Letcher (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am posting this for a friend of mine. She had 5 pups stolen from her back yard while her dad and a friend where in the house. Happened between 6 and 8 pm tonight. they are old english bulldog pups, all fawn color, 2 females and 3 males, 8 weeks old, and they have docked tails. if you hear anything please let me know, 

email, [email protected] or leave a message at 1-785-633-4390

john


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Man that sucks. I say check the pet stores, swap meets and vets. OE Bulldogs go for a good fat price around here. I'm sure they want to sell them not take them home for a pet.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Any pics? 
I see them in the Sunday papers, 'Dogs/puppys for sale" all the time.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I would keep an eye out for them on craigslist, they would sell quick on there.


----------

